# Production Rates-Lockers



## MN-Painter (May 1, 2015)

Is anyone willing to share their production rates for masking and then painting banks of school lockers (doors and frames only)? We do a lot of commercial work, but have never done a bank of lockers (custodial staff has always seemed to get that work here). I apologize in advance, because I know there could be a lot of variables, but just assume the lockers are clean and ready to go.


----------



## Anchors Aweigh Paint (Apr 16, 2015)

OMG! That was the 2nd to last job I did for the company I worked for before I split on my own. What a PIA! 900+ lockers with extra square lockers above them. Scraped the tape off and wiped them with MEK. Then, looked at them a different angle in the light and found even more scotch tape. Horrible, horrible, horrible! Lotsa curtaining off halls and bagging EVERYTHING (ceilings too). Hours of masking locker tags, too. 

Wish I had some help to give, besides "RUN!!".


----------



## Anchors Aweigh Paint (Apr 16, 2015)

Also, had to roll the edges of each locker after we sprayed the faces.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

Anchors Aweigh Paint said:


> OMG! That was the 2nd to last job I did for the company I worked for before I split on my own. What a PIA! 900+ lockers with extra square lockers above them. Scraped the tape off and wiped them with MEK. Then, looked at them a different angle in the light and found even more scotch tape. Horrible, horrible, horrible! Lotsa curtaining off halls and bagging EVERYTHING (ceilings too). Hours of masking locker tags, too.
> 
> Wish I had some help to give, besides "RUN!!".


900+? I would of quit too.


----------



## MN-Painter (May 1, 2015)

Anchors Aweigh Paint said:


> OMG! That was the 2nd to last job I did for the company I worked for before I split on my own. What a PIA! 900+ lockers with extra square lockers above them. Scraped the tape off and wiped them with MEK. Then, looked at them a different angle in the light and found even more scotch tape. Horrible, horrible, horrible! Lotsa curtaining off halls and bagging EVERYTHING (ceilings too). Hours of masking locker tags, too.
> 
> Wish I had some help to give, besides "RUN!!".


That doesn't sound like any fun at all...and that might be why no one else wants to do it. I'm relieved we're only looking at 200 lockers -- 900 might make us run. Any idea how many man hours it took to do 900?


----------

